# Advice on Album Templates



## camz (Sep 8, 2009)

Lately we've reached a plateu on creating album templates for print. We've also purchased some in the past but feel it's getting really redundant. So I was wondering if you guys/gals knew any resources for purchasing or drafting any creative album templates that are out there. We have hundreds of them right now and it just isn't reasonable for me to post them all up here - guess just running out of ideas. 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## camz (Sep 12, 2009)

Bump for all you album designers out there.


----------



## rub (Sep 21, 2009)

Bump because I am in the same boat.  Have you found anything yet camz?


----------



## PhotographsbyAngie (Sep 21, 2009)

I have most of the collections from here :
Graphic Authority - The Leader in Professional Photoshop Drag-N-Drop Templates and Design Elements for Photographers
These are just drag and drop your images into them...

However, There are times when I like a little more creative control, so I use templates from digital scrapbooking sites. (i use these alot for senior books, family, etc..)  You can always find backgrounds, fully designed layouts, customizable templates... and little elements if that suits your look.  

My favorite digital scrapbooking site :  Scrapbookgraphics- Computer Scrapbooking Digital Scrapbooking

Hope that helps


----------



## camz (Sep 21, 2009)

rub said:


> Bump because I am in the same boat. Have you found anything yet camz?


 
We actually went with a new print house just recently Bay Photo and they have some free templates there that we recently added to the collection.  I usually design my own my in Photoshop however right now I'm blocked, I swear I catch myself designing the same ol layouts over and over sometimes...



PhotographsbyAngie said:


> I have most of the collections from here :
> Graphic Authority - The Leader in Professional Photoshop Drag-N-Drop Templates and Design Elements for Photographers
> These are just drag and drop your images into them...
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the link! We actually have one of the products in the front page but I will be looking at the rest :thumbup:.  Aren't the drag and drop ones the greatest invention ever?


----------

